#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-05-21
<sbc____> Så er klokken ved at være 12...
<nicky> Det er da et lidt tyndt fremmøde :-)
<sbc____> nicky, Det kan du have ret i...
<nicky> sbc____, egentlig kan vi 2 (og måske futte) vel ikke gennemføre en generalforsamling? Skal vi lige give den 15 minutter og håbe på flere?
<sbc____> nicky, Lad os det! Der er dog et par stykker der har tilkendegivet at de gerne stiller op igen, så jeg tro godt vi kan få en hel bestyrelse at køre på...
<sbc____> Men ja, lad os lige give den 15 min :)
<sbc____> nicky, Lad os bare starte og få det overstået :)
<sbc____> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc____> 1. Valg af dirigent
<sbc____> 2. Valg af referent
<sbc____> 3. Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc____> 4. Formandens beretning
<sbc____> 5. Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc____> 6. Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc____> 7. Godkendelse af budget
<sbc____> 8. Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc____>         Valg af Formand
<sbc____>         Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2-4 medlemmer)
<sbc____>         Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc____>         Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc____> 9. Eventuelt
<sbc____> Lad os starte fra toppen:
<sbc____> 1. Valg af dirigent
 * sbc____ skal gerne :)
<sbc____> nicky, er det ok med dig at jeg bare kører igennem?
<nicky> Gerne for min skyld :-)
<sbc____> cool.
<sbc____> 2. Valg af referent
 * sbc____ skal også gerne skrive referat.
<sbc____> eller vil du nicky ?
<nicky> Helst ikke, så +1 herfra
<sbc____> cool
<sbc____> 3. Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc____> den tager vi to bare :)
<nicky> +1
<sbc____> 4. Formandens beretning
<sbc____> Foreningen har i november 2015 modtaget et relativt stort beløb fra LibreOffice konferencen i Aarhus. Så vores økonomi ser rigtig god ud! (Der står i øjebliket ca. 30.000 på kontoen - vi har dog ikke betalt for de udgifter vi snakkede om på sidste møde.) 
<sbc____> Forummet på ubuntudanmark.dk virker også (stadig) fornuftigt, og det er mit indtryk at det stadig er stedet at få hjælp til Ubuntu på dansk.
<sbc____> Det er min oplevelse at de fleste Ubuntu relaterede aktiviteter i Danmark i øjeblikket ikke direkte springer frem af foreningen, men af lokal-afdelingerne (specielt omkring Aarhus,Randers og Sønderborg).
<sbc____> Men hvis nogen derude sidder med en god ide, så har vi både økonomi til at støtte op om det, og der er måske også mange som gerne vil hæjlpe lidt, så længe der er andre som har det store overblik, og det overordnede ansvar.
<sbc____> Det kunne også bare være at give vores Facebookside eller Google+ side lidt opmærksomhed.
<sbc____> slut
<sbc____> Er der kommentarer til beretningen?
<nicky> Nope, den lyder fin
<sbc____> 5. Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc____> Regnskab kan findes her:
<sbc____> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20160516/50caf0a1/attachment-0002.ods
<sbc____> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20160516/50caf0a1/attachment-0003.ods
<nicky> Godkendt herfra
<sbc____> Vores kasserer er her ikke, men er der kommentarer til regnskabet?
<sbc____> Det ser ud til at være godkendt :)
<sbc____> 6. Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc____> Der er ikke kommet nogen forslag.
<sbc____> 7. Godkendelse af budget
<nicky> Så er den også nem :-)
<sbc____> Budget kan ses i det andet link ovenfor. Nogen kommentarer / indvendinger til det?
<sbc____> nicky, Det må man sige! :D
<nicky> Budgettet er lidt ved siden af, men på den positive side
<sbc____> nicky, Hvordan tænker du?
<nicky> Så det er også godkendt herfra
<nicky> 2 sek
<nicky> For god ordens skyld bør jeg nok nævne, at udgiften til hosting er cirka 2450,- om året inklusiv certifikat og domæne. Grunden til at 2015 ser ud til at være billigere, var fordi nogle af regningerne faldt lige inden og lige efter 2015. Vi betaler for et kvartal af gangen.
<nicky> Driften for 2016 bliver i øvrigt doneret anonymt, så den næste regning for hosting kommer først i løbet af januar 2017. Donationen bliver afregnet udenom foreningen, hvilket vil sige at der heller ikke kommer noget papirarbejde. Jeg står stadig for kontakten med datacenteret, så udover hvor pengene kommer fra, er der ingen ændring i forhold til hosting.
<nicky> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=20855#p148755
<nicky> Ellers ingen bemærkninger :-)
<sbc____> nicky, Neonskiltet er til sønderborg. jeg kan lige finde et link til dig efter mødet :)
<sbc____> ok, det er i hvert fald godkendt, budgettet.
<nicky> Gerne, for jeg er da lidt nysgerrig
<sbc____> 8. Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc____>         Valg af Formand
 * sbc____ stiller op :)
<nicky> Stemmer på sbc :-)
<sbc____> og jeg er vist valgt :)
<nicky> ;-)
<sbc____> Det er rent nordkorea dette her?
<sbc____> :)
<sbc____>         Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2-4 medlemmer)
<nicky> Det er da vist ikke langt fra
<sbc____> Jeg har hørt fra: Jannie, Lars og Anders at de gerne stiller op igen.
<nicky> Lyder også fint
<sbc____> nicky, Du er allerede valgt sidste år. Så det er vel bare de tre der er valgt?
<nicky> Det skulle jeg mene
<sbc____>         Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc____> Kenneth har også meldt at han gerne stiller op igen, så han er også valgt :)
<nicky> +1 :-)
<sbc____>         Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc____> Den er straks værre. jeg har ikke hørt fra Daniel.
<nicky> Vi er ikke i loco mere, så det er ikke så vigtigt
<sbc____> ?
<sbc____> Er vi ikke? Hvornår er vi stoppet med det?
<nicky> Vi fik ikke indsendt en ny ansøgning
<nicky> Jeg ved ikke om forummet har mere om det, prøver lige og kigge
<nicky> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20832&p=148043&hilit=loco#p148043
<nicky> Her er den (skrevet af sbc ;-) )
<nicky> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20334&p=144581&hilit=loco#p144079
<sbc____> hmm. Ups :)
<nicky> Så jeg ved ikke hvad der er bedst. Men når ingen har løftet opgaven og ingen stiller op, så har vi vel heller ikke brug for kontaktpersonen mere. Lidt kedeligt egentlig
<sbc____> Skal vi lade posten være åben, og hvis Daniel eller andre melder sig, så skal de bare tage den?
<nicky> Lyder fint
<sbc____> (Jeg mener godt vi kan have en loco-kontakt selvom vi ikke er annerkendt loco-team.)
<sbc____> ok. Det siger vi så.
 * sbc____ prøver lige at skrive til daniel og høre om han er interesseret.
<nicky> Ok
<sbc____> Sidste punkt:
<sbc____> 9. Eventuelt
<sbc____> Er der noget til Eventuelt?
<nicky> Jeg har ikke noget :-)
<sbc____> SÃ¥ siger jeg tak for god ro og orden!
<sbc____> nicky, Vi snakkes ved :) Fortsat go' lørdag!
<nicky> Jamen jeg takker skam også
<nicky> Og i lige måde :-)
<Christian_Arvai> sig mig. er der ingen møde i dag?
<Zilvador> Hmm...for sent :(
